# Layout Design Question – Mountains Along the Wall



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am planning a layout in a room that has a 10 ft wide alcove that will house most of the layout. I was originally going to build a 12 x 5 ft walk-around table in the alcove. But after looking at other’s layouts, I figured out that if I built a U-shaped layout against the wall in the alcove, I could double my track mileage with only a small increase in total layout area – and get a more realistic layout. (By the way, this is HO scale.)

I am planning a coal mine at one end of the “U” and a town at the other end. The bottom of the U (across the far end of the alcove) will be a rural mountainous area with the mountains against the wall and a river along the inner edge. Trains will run along the river at the base of the mountains in one direction and back the other direction in the mountains – through a couple of tunnels.

My problem is designing the access to the tracks in the tunnels for maintenance and derailments. Back when this was going to be a table layout, I was going to allow a couple of feet between back wall and the layout so that I could reach around the back side and pull off panels for access. But with the mountains up against the wall, this will not work. The only thing I can think of is to make each entire mountain a lift-off module. So, the questions...

(1) How do you construct a lift-off mountain (which will be covered with trees) so that it is sturdy enough to be quickly and easily removed and replaced without pieces of foam or plaster chipping off and still be relatively light weight?

(2) How do you grab the lift-off mountain without destroying trees or other vegetation scenery?

(3) How do you hide the “seams” where the lift-off mountain meets the fixed parts of the mountain.

(4) Is there any other way to solve the access problem other than using lift-off mountains? (Note: Back-side access is not an option. The other side of the wall is a low, dirty, dark, unfinished crawl space between the sloping roof and the backside of the wall – only accessed (with difficulty) for plumbing or electrical repairs.)


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Maybe not build a mountain there.
On the other hand (otoh) if the tunnel isn't that long, you could just push derailed trains through to the other end. You will have to line the inside of the tunnel to do this though. Make sure your track is absolutely perfect before covering it up with the tunnel. You may have to operate for a year or more to make sure the track work and benchwork is settled in. I operated the D&J Railroad for a couple years before starting any tunnel work to be sure things were perfect.
Check some of the videos in the link below with my signature to view the massive D&J Railroad.

This is the access to the mountain range that I'm building. When this is completed, the mountain will cover all of this.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i have a three foot long or so tunnel on my current layout, no access, but i did put two inch vertical pieces of foam for guides, another longer double tunnel is open underneath for access ...
two common methods of hiding a removeable section are 1] vary the height of the joint, or 2] make the top overlap the lower slightly, in either case try to follow rock or terrain breaks and / or outcrops ..
also, some people have used a sturdy tree, made with a solid bamboo skewer or similar, for lift points


----------



## kcjones (Sep 12, 2014)

I build open grid benchwork, and use hard shell scenery in such cases. Just access from underneath if there's a problem.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. I had not yet decided on the length of the tunnel (or tunnels), but the access problem is a good reason to make several shorter ones instead of one long one. That plus lining the tunnels with "walls", as suggested, may be all that I need.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I prefer kcjones' approach; no disruption of scenery, no worrying about placing things exactly in the same spot or breaking parts off, no touching-up problems- and you have access to the track for occasional cleaning.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

jesteck said:


> I prefer kcjones' approach; no disruption of scenery, no worrying about placing things exactly in the same spot or breaking parts off, no touching-up problems- and you have access to the track for occasional cleaning.


Yes, I am planning to keep this suggestion in mind when I design the benchwork. One problem is that my room doubles as a storage room. By using a wall layout, I will be losing some storage shelves located along the wall. I am hoping to use the area under the layout for storage -- which could be removed for access to the tunnel tracks.

Also, I am older that I used to be. I am hoping to finish the benchwork and wiring on this layout before I can no longer crawl under the table. That's why I am leaning towards several shorter tunnels -- which I will usually be able to reach into. For those times that I can't reach in, there's the under the table option.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If the suggested open grill bench work is not feasible the
idea offered of lining the tunnel with foam that will form
a smooth 'wall'. Then a suitable length 'rod' with a 'push'
bar on one end could be used to retrieve any errant cars.
Another thought is to use a 'grabber' that would fit thru
the tunnel portals.

In any case, the only thought would be to get the cars
from the tunnel. There is no hope of re-railing them
inside the tunnel.

If there are no turnouts or curves in the tunnels derailing
is unlikely unless there is a collision. But no track
kinks can be allowed.

Don


----------

